
Show HN: An open-source collaborative whiteboard - lovasoa
https://wbo.openode.io
======
hunvreus
We have a few touchscreens in the office loaded with
[https://realtimeboard.com](https://realtimeboard.com) and
[https://awwapp.com/](https://awwapp.com/) in full screen. You can save your
doodles straight to Google Drive. Works like a charm.

------
francescogior
I think I created something similar with a slightly more moder UI, I have yet
to add the network interface. [https://drawo.sh](https://drawo.sh), would you
like to collaborate?

~~~
sschueller
Where can I find the source code?

~~~
francescogior
Hi, just set the repo as public
[https://github.com/francescogior/drawo](https://github.com/francescogior/drawo)

------
baby
You know what would be _maybe_ a good idea? on macOS, when you use the default
PDF viewer you can add signatures to documents. If you don't already have a
signature, it lets you draw on the trackpad like it represents the screen, no
need to click! just draw on it like it's a piece of paper and you have some
ink at the tip of your finger.

What if you did the same thing, where the trackpad represents the entire
whiteboard. Maybe it's too small, or maybe it would work perfectly :)

~~~
londons_explore
Not sure you can get raw trackpad data like that on the web platform. Regular
mouse input is relative and has pointer acceleration etc.

The 'touch' API doesn't give you that as far as I know.

------
rpedela
This is awesome! I think the hand tool needs some work though. To me, it
should be used to move specific shapes or text around rather than scroll the
entire whiteboard. Also some way to select multiple objects and move them
around would be great too.

------
darekkay
This reminds me a little bit of both cursors.io [0] and Place [1] - Reddit's
April Fools' social experiment in 2017.

[0] [http://cursors.io/](http://cursors.io/)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_(Reddit)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Place_\(Reddit\))

------
kissgyorgy
This is actually a missing product! Good idea!

------
robotwizard
Thanks to Firefox Screenshots! A lovely tool...

[https://screenshots.firefox.com/ECUMFOfbBYRRWexo/wbo.openode...](https://screenshots.firefox.com/ECUMFOfbBYRRWexo/wbo.openode.io)

[https://imgur.com/a/SWg25T1](https://imgur.com/a/SWg25T1)

~~~
wonderwonder
These are great. Not sure if I am more impressed by some of the artwork or
that it users actually let the artists create it without ruining it. All
around a pretty neat project.

------
thinkersilver
This is such a great idea!

I would use this as an annotation tool in meetings, particularly architectural
diagrams and other complex information-rich image artefacts. I'm not sure if
it has been mentioned yet but loading images would greatly add to its utility
in meetings.

Have you given any thought to adding image loading?

------
LaurensLang
This is cool.

[http://prntscr.com/lo6038](http://prntscr.com/lo6038)

~~~
noobiemcfoob
heh you captured some of my scribbles in there ^^

------
atum47
There's a similar tutorial on YouTube on how to achieve this using sockets.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i6eP1Lw4gZk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i6eP1Lw4gZk)

------
brylie
Doesn't seem to work on mobile. Did anyone have better luck?

------
arsalanb
Amazing! Curious about whether you faced an issue with latency? What if two
people are concurrently editing the same item on the whiteboard with high
latency?

~~~
lovasoa
What do you mean by "the same item" ? You cannot really "edit" things other
people drew. You can delete something as someone else is drawing it. Then it
doesn't really matter if the other person continues drawing, the item will
eventually be deleted.

~~~
chrismorgan
If you start drawing with the pencil and your line is erased before you
finish, a new line looks to be started, with different properties (black and a
certain thickness).

------
noobiemcfoob
I love this tool, especially on something with a stylus. Throw it up on a
projector, connect with your device. Great for meetings

------
kawfey
502 bad gateway

~~~
lovasoa
Sorry :) It's the hackernews effect. It's back online

------
eezurr
Please add an eye dropper (the paint thing that matches the color you click on
for the pencil)

~~~
lovasoa
Actually, this is already supported in firefox. The color picker in firefox
has an eye dropper, and it works not only in the current page, but on your
whole screen.

------
egwynn
Nice. I just started / played / tied an impromptu game of tic-tac-toe with
someone!

~~~
maxzor
Hello, maybe it was me if the other person afterwards proposed to follow-up
with a go game :)

------
ConfusedDog
Steve Jobs hates it. No one can use the whiteboard other than him.

------
dberg
link to source code?

~~~
StreakyCobra
[https://github.com/lovasoa/whitebophir](https://github.com/lovasoa/whitebophir)

------
wonderwonder
Nice job, really nice tool.

------
liareye
this needs a livestream.

~~~
robotwizard
haha...agreed. Someone probably should set it up on twitch. Maybe competitive
whiteboarding will soon be a thing.

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
I was pleasantly surprised to go to the public whiteboard and not immediately
see it covered with phalluses.

~~~
johndough
The evolution is really quite fascinating. At first, the swastika and penis
faction was losing since it is easier to erase than draw, but then they
figured out that you could make the work of the clean up people harder by
stippling their drawings, so the erase tool became less effective. In
response, the erasers began to draw over the drawings and were quickly pushed
back by the erase tool now used by the villains. Now it's almost balanced with
both factions using the stipple technique.

~~~
hopfog
It reminds me of the battles that take place in one of my drawing sites.

You can see the fight in action here (in the room one down and one right from
the center, especially the first 30 seconds):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJ3XFPRsSw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIJ3XFPRsSw)
(a lot of swastikas and penises so beware)

I'm glad that it's somewhat self-moderating but the vandals usually have the
upper hand.

